# Be honest with yourself



## warpeace2006 (May 22, 2006)

I registered with a new nick-name for not influencing your choice, and to be free in your decision 
--------

After three years in Iraq. 
After thousands of dead and injured soldiers; and still counting. 
After billions of dollars spent, not on rebuilding Iraq, but on the war itself; and still counting. 

One would pause for a minute and ask oneself with complete honesty;​Shall we get out of Iraq?


----------



## Talierin (May 22, 2006)

Political discussions are not allowed on TTF anymore. However you are more than welcome to post this over at our sister-site http://www.projectevil.com


----------

